# I won't be here for two weeks.



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am going to go visit a friend for two weeks and I doubt I will get on the net to chat, so I will excuse myself now and wish you all the best while I am away.

Take care.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

You have friends.........?????? Will you be traveling in your bunny suit.....??? Enjoy you visit........:buds::buds:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Where ya going? Someplace exciting I hope. And dry so you get out of this dang rainy spell we're having. Just be sure to stop at an internet cafe and send us a postcard!

Hey...who's gonna take care of your community garden plot while you're away?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Hormone replacement therapy completed already?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Enjoy your time off.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Have a great time CB and stay safe!!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Here is hoping the friend is bossomy and full of raging hormones!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Have a good time but it's very rude to leave and not name your thread starter replacement.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Enjoy!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Have fun. Let us know if he won't talk to you.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah I used the "visiting a friend" thing too when I opted for "community service" rather than pay the fine... Don't have any pics but I thought that orange jumpsuit clashed with my complexion... 

Stay safe and sleep with one eye open... even if you are really asleep if freaks people out when you got that one eye open... They can never be sure...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Where ya going? Someplace exciting I hope. And dry so you get out of this dang rainy spell we're having. Just be sure to stop at an internet cafe and send us a postcard!
> 
> Hey...who's gonna take care of your community garden plot while you're away?


I am going down south. I set my garden up with a drip hose and a timer so the watering will take care of itself. My Dad is going to go once a week to check on the plot to see if there are problems. 

I weeded today, so, that will keep the weeds down for a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Just don't forget Ned Beatty brought that on himself.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

New ground, I did not get busted. I am going to set up a bunny suit company in the south. I feel the south needs more bunny suits.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Have a great time CB. Good for you for getting out of town for a bit. I always feel refreshed when I change my location for a bit.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

City Bound said:


> New ground, I did not get busted. I am going to set up a bunny suit company in the south. I feel the south needs more bunny suits.


Did you really think that through? Fur suit in the south?!? You better hop to it and do some more research.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

leslie, they will have ac built in and the bunny ears will be filled with mountain dew that people can drink from with straws like those beer helmets that the world desperately needs more of.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Hormone replacement therapy completed already?


BWUHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Good one!

Seriously CB, hope ya have a good time and even a great adventure!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Most everybody drinks bud light down here.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

CB, exactly how far south you planning on going? I can give you a fairly close approximation of far to bring that bunny suit idea.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> Most everybody drinks bud light down here.


Gosh, I hope they drink wheat beer in Atlanta. If not, I'll make my own when I get there.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

We drink what beer, what?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

NewGround said:


> Yeah I used the "visiting a friend" thing too when I opted for "community service" rather than pay the fine... Don't have any pics but I thought that orange jumpsuit clashed with my complexion...
> 
> Stay safe and sleep with one eye open... even if you are really asleep if freaks people out when you got that one eye open... They can never be sure...


CB is a good boy, what would he have to do CS for?

.... Oh yeah, forgot!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm sure they have a few nice brew houses in Atlanta. Fear not.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

JohnnyLee said:


> CB is a good boy, what would he have to do CS for?
> 
> .... Oh yeah, forgot!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> I'm sure they have a few nice brew houses in Atlanta. Fear not.


Finding decent beer is the least of my fears...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's just a man in a bunny suit, Katy.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

katydidagain said:


> Gosh, I hope they drink wheat beer in Atlanta. If not, I'll make my own when I get there.


Atlanta Georgia? I did not like that place. The quote from Ben Kenobi from the FIRST (real) Star Wars about Mos Eisley comes to mind...

*&#8220;You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious.&#8221; *

That was probably just my experience though (in 2000), and I only lived there a short while, but I didn't like it one bit.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

City Bound said:


> New ground, I did not get busted. I am going to set up a bunny suit company in the south. I feel the south needs more bunny suits.


You betcha ..lol

ediited..exceedes PG Rating


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

2 weeks is a long time to be spending down south.......


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> 2 weeks is a long time to be spending down south.......


Some bunny's gotta do it...


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> 2 weeks is a long time to be spending down south.......


It's only 10 days with good behavior...


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

City Bound said:


> New ground, I did not get busted. I am going to set up a bunny suit company in the south. I feel the south needs more bunny suits.


Air-conditioned bunny suits! Have a good time


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> It's just a man in a bunny suit, Katy.


Beer and bunnies? Explain, please. (I know all about men...) 



JohnnyLee said:


> Atlanta Georgia? I did not like that place. The quote from Ben Kenobi from the FIRST (real) Star Wars about Mos Eisley comes to mind...
> 
> *âYou will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious.â *
> 
> That was probably just my experience though (in 2000), and I only lived there a short while, but I didn't like it one bit.


Have you suffered through 3 years of Brrrhio where employers won't hire you because you don't know Mas 90 but have programmed computers since the 80s so it's not like you don't know that accounting software really isn't very complicated? I have. CPA with lots of experience and I can't get a position for $10/hr as an AP person in this sucky state; I earn a little more landscaping. (Incidentally, my parents landed here for a bit and had me here so I have every right to complain about this soul sucking piece of trash state but my obituary will never say where I landed at 1st. Ohio sucks!)


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a CPA but a computer programmer. That was why I was in Atlanta in 2000. I was baffled by all of the people that worked there when there only job was to INSTALL products like your Mas 90 and other ERP's, but I guess it worked for that company, until the dot com bubble busted and they had to lay off a lot of employees. I was lucky, I saw it coming and I jumped ship early and moved back to a comfy government job in Warner Robins and the AFB there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

I know guys been living down south for 160, 170 years. As you get old, you like the heat. For example, did you ever see a guy, about 125 years old, cutting his grass? He'll be wearing one of them Christmas sweaters. So, that heat really serves them well, lets them sweat out the toxins of age and so on.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Katy, you said you had fears. Naturally I assumed it was fears of men in bunny suits.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> Katy, you said you had fears. Naturally I assumed it was fears of men in bunny suits.


And you're right but that's just 1 of my fears...


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> 2 weeks is a long time to be spending down south.......


Purely speculation, as well as interpretation.:sing:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

zong said:


> I know guys been living down south for 160, 170 years. As you get old, you like the heat. For example, did you ever see a guy, about 125 years old, cutting his grass? He'll be wearing one of them Christmas sweaters. So, that heat really serves them well, lets them sweat out the toxins of age and so on.


I never saw one in a Christmas sweater, Zong, but I bet it sure beats a speedo.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

vicker said:


> I never saw one in a Christmas sweater, Zong, but I bet it sure beats a speedo.


On most any guy who isn't a professional swimmer, a Christmas sweater beats a Speedo hands down. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hugs to you, CB. Have a great and safe trip!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

foxfiredidit said:


> CB, exactly how far south you planning on going? I can give you a fairly close approximation of far to bring that bunny suit idea.


South enough to feel the fires of hell blazing through the side walk.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

City Bound said:


> South enough to feel the fires of hello blazing through the side walk.


Hmm, guess he is headed to HOTLanta too...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am working on a new fashion design for a southern bunny suit, the textile pattern is that of the Rebel flag and on the back it says "Kiss my southern butt!" with an arrow pointing down to the bunny tail.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It'll be a long, hot bike trip whether you wear the bunny suit or not.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Terri in WV said:


> It'll be a long, hot bike trip whether you wear the bunny suit or not.


Well, I lucked out going because it is all down hill, but coming back is going to be a mess of toil.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Safe trip, and enjoy yourself, CB. We'll expect a trip report when you get back, so remember to take pics - bunny suit & all. Well, maybe NOT *all*. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

see ya later! Will you be painting any ceilings while in the south?
(thinking about your other hot day of painting in NYC where everyone waited for you to finish)


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Have fun wherever you go !


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

So where you going? How you gonna get there? Who you gonna see? Is it a bonnet wearing gurl? Are you joining a ******* cult?...So many questions....LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> So where you going? How you gonna get there? Who you gonna see? Is it a bonnet wearing gurl? Are you joining a ******* cult?...So many questions....LOL


It might be a cult. I am not sure yet. I will know for sure if it is a cult if I wake up in the root cellar chained to the wall with a strobe light flashing and a brainwashing CD playing over and over "The south is good, the south is your pal, the south is good, the south is your pal!"

I am going to meet a quirky member of Ht and help them with some chores. You might know the person, but maybe not.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sherry, I might be painting walls.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Quirky? Hmmmm. That really narrows the field. LOL


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a few more hours to go.

[YOUTUBE]f4hsC0nRvZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am having a hard time getting all my bunny suits in the suitcase. I need someone to sit on the case while I zip it.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

So your flying on a plane, and it's an HT member...and their quirky?
Hmmmmmmm.....My guess is Laura.

Anyone else wanna place a bet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Huh, Laura's location says something about the northeast. I'd think that Texas might be considered south. A quirky member from Texas, who could that be? Hmmmmm. I wonder if some quirky person from Texas happens to be named Laura?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Glazed?...Is he going out for Donuts?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

I bet there's another quirky member in Texas. Quite possibly, somebody that just moved needs some help with chores. I wonder??


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Fowler said:


> Glazed?...Is he going out for Donuts?


He is going out for YOU! ...lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you off your meds?...LOL


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I tell you true
The bunny hops for you


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Hopping down the Fowler Trail.
Hippity Hoppity Hop


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Quit starting rumors, before I shank you with my pen....LOL


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Fowler said:


> Quit starting rumors, before I shank you with my pen....LOL


I like that Shank talk..rofl


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Come on shank me, shank me...shank me thru the night...until the morning light:sing:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Quirky and from Texas. Yep, that narrows it down to 25 million.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

There is a shank tank at the aquarium.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

ok. This is my last post until I get back. If I do not come back in two weeks then start searching all the root cellars in the south for me and bring bolt clippers to cut the chains off my arms and legs.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just say no when someone says smell this napkin lol


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

have fun


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Will you bring up the napkins from the root cellar?......LOL


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Come on shank me, shank me...shank me thru the night...until the morning light:sing:


You two are sick!!! :lookout:


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope hes not takung the train cause hey alawys end in wreck in here


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mav, is your jaw wired? You sound funny.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Its stupid phone.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Where has Fowler been?........ Hmmmm.. Lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, boy, she sure gave her secrets away. LOL.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Relax you two. She's probably just busy getting the "root cellar" ready for a new visitor


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I hope her sheep didn't choose a new leader that, shanked her.ol


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

City Bound said:


> and bring bolt clippers to cut the chains off my arms and legs.



CB, I had a feeling that you were into the "Kinky" stuff, what with the bunny suit and bondage...........


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

The bunny suit will be traded in for something made of wool... Lol,wonder if he will make it baaaaack to the city


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

From The Producers of Lonesome Dove, comes... The Sheep Whisperererer. A man from the City confronts his inner Sheep..lol




I am soooo Shanked..rofl


----------

